# Praying for healthy twins



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Some of you may know that I use to raise Oberhaslis - they were the first goats I had.

First 2 years we had singles but after that it was always twins. To me it was like a given that we would have two kids each kidding.

Well I decided I wanted pygmies so I got my first bred pygmy in 2006 - she had a single
2007 wasnt much better with 4 kiddings and 4 singles (well one was a set of twins but the twin was still born). I was getting pretty darn disapointed so I had everyone praying with me for multipuls in 2008. Kidding started out wonderful - twins! then Quads, then triplets! Followed by a stillborn single, a live single and then another live single! :doh: (by then I was happy with just one LOL).

So this year I want no more then 3 kids per kidding. Really just want twins! 

Whats the likely hood that Sweet Pea will have more then two? she is one of triplets and she had quads as her first freshioning (one was a premie so we assume two pregnancies = triplets and a single).

Lola is a single - she has freshioned twice. I think she had a single the first time and twins last year. 

Angie was a twin (grandam has quads and quints, dam looks huge this year :shocked: ) - this will be her first freshioning

Mia - one of twins, two freshionings with a single each time, doeling in 2007, buckling in 2008 - not sure if she is bred 

:baby: :baby:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmmm. I could guess. But it seems these goats will always surprise us. :greengrin: I'm thinking Sweet Pea could very likely give you triplets, maybe quads again. The other girls, I am thinking twins.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

pray for triplest only please! I cant do another bottle baby again :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> pray for triplest only please! I cant do another bottle baby again


 ray:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I had bought Bailey who had quads and then when I bred her she had triplets. So its quite possible she will have less this time. Just depends. I have Faith who had a single her FF and quads her second. I don't really think she's having quads again this year.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

ray: for healthy twins and triplets. I agree with you I prefer twins, two teats so two kids works best.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

can I add to my order ... would like at least one girl from Angie and would LOVE a girl from Sweet Pea. Lola's owner would like a girl from her too. 

So order is: one polled girl from Lola, one horned girl from Angie (right Ashely?), one polled girl from Sweet Pea (I want to keep her).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey I hope that your girls co-operate and give you what you requested....but, I do think that Lola will have triplets this time around, and Sw'P twins as well as Angie......Miss Mia could still surprise you and have twins.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Lola have triplets? now that would be a streach. Its like pulling teeth to get more then a single from her lines.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Stacey, pray for a healthy single and they're sure to give you multiples. Dontcha know they NEVER give you what you want. Its in the does code of honor.


----------

